# Useful Shops



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

My fiance and I are moving to La Cala de Mijas on Monday next week and I was wondering where is best to buy like bed linen and housey stuff? Wondered if there was like a Matalan equivalent with prices.

Also, where is good girls to get eyebrows waxed, nails done etc...and where is good to get your hair cut? Want to find a hairdresser over there that is good.

Appreciate anyones help.

Thank you and if anyone stays in La Cala let us know as would be nice to meet friends since we don't know anyone haha.

Thanks,
Claire
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Carrefour has lots of household stuff, also the big eroski shopping centre in Fuengirola/mijas costa, but also there are chinese Bazarres/todos shops around. they do mainly cheap "tat" but you can find some useful stuff too. 

As for beauty stuff, Natalieml (Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml) on here is your lady!! She lives in Benalmadena, but she knows la cala well and can advise you and possibly even meet up with you??!! Send her a private message

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Jo,

Thank you for your help. We have been to Eroski before so we shall go there, just wanted to know if there was anywhere else good. I have messaged Natalie so hopefully will hear back. Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fiance and I are moving to La Cala de Mijas on Monday next week and I was wondering where is best to buy like bed linen and housey stuff? Wondered if there was like a Matalan equivalent with prices.
> 
> ...


Hi Claire,

In Fuengirola, there is a Dunnes Store, near to where Iceland is, and also somewhere close by is the Yorkshire Linen Store


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Classified said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> In Fuengirola, there is a Dunnes Store, near to where Iceland is, and also somewhere close by is the Yorkshire Linen Store


Ah yes, I forgot about Dunnes, its fairly close to the Eroski shopping centre isnt it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes I was gonna say Dunnes - it's useful for bits n bobs and also when I first moved I used Hipercor for some other bed linen. There is also an M&S & a Habitat in La Canada for 'English' sizes/tog numbers

I can recommend a good mobile hairdresser if you would like one - PM me for her details if you would like. She is also based in Benal and you can go to her house or she will come to you.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ikea in Malaga, too.


----------

